

Show HN: Plottio – World's stories. Written and read by you - mchamkin
http://plottio.com/

======
johnwalk
Could become a really all in one place for all kind of news, stories, ideas
based on social view. Like it!!

~~~
andik
The preview looks nice and worth waiting to see the final app.Signed up :)

------
buggerio
You should have a really scalable technology on your backend. This thing could
grow massively.

------
minak
Liked the design and your idea. Implement in well and you will grow fast!
Thumb up!

------
excT
I really like the name "Plottio"!! nice word play and easy to remember.

------
torontorian
The input field with username reservation made me smile and signup :-)

------
Amanda_Shiu
Great guys! Waiting to try it! Make sure to make it easy to use:))

